# Teichvergrößerung



## TollWuT (1. Apr. 2018)

Hallo und frohe Ostern
Nachdem ich bisher nur stiller Mitleser war, will ich nun auch aktiv werden. Dieses Jahr steht mein Teich Um- oder Neubau an. Der jetzige Folienteich ist neun Jahre alt, zu klein und Filtertechnisch am Limit.   
Der neue Teich soll ca. 10-12m³  groß werden und aus GFK. Dadurch das ich hier am Hang wohne, bleibt nur die eingezeichnete Stelle für die Vergrößerung also Bananenform. 
    
Bei der Filterung dachte ich an Fertiglösung wie z.B. Oase ProfiClear Premium Compact-M Gravit und der daugehörigen Pumpenkammer. Desweiteren wollte ich, passend für die Pumpenkammer zwei AquaMax Eco Gravity 10000 und zwei Bitron Gravity kaufen. Eine Pumpe ist für den Rücklauf in den Teich, die zweite soll den Bachlauf füttern.

Nun meine Fragen an die Experten: 
1. Ist die Teichform ungünstig wg. Strömung 
2. Der Oase-Trommler hat nur zwei dn120 Eingänge d.h. ich kann ein Rohrskimmer und nur ein Bodenablauf betreiben?
3. Oberkante Wasser bis Bachlauf Quelle sind 1,20m Höhenunterschied Sind die Pumpen ausreichend oder soll ich größer dimensionieren?

freue mich über wertvolle Tipps und einen schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## troll20 (2. Apr. 2018)

Moin, 20.000 Netto- Pumpenleistung sollten für 12.000 Liter Teich Reichen. Es sei denn du willst ne Koimastanlage betreiben.
Aber der Oasetrommler 
Was soll denn im Teich schwimmen


----------



## TollWuT (2. Apr. 2018)

Morgen,
Koi's will ich später grundsätzlich nicht ausschliessen, aber eigentlich Shubunkis und ich habe noch mein Anfangsbestand an Bitterlinge und Gründlinge. Bei den Pumpen meinte ich die angegebene Wassersäule von 1,2m zumindest bei der für den Bachlauf. 
Oase scheint nicht so beliebt zu sein?


----------



## TollWuT (21. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit ...ich bin's nochmal mit Fragen. Das Oase __ Filtersystem hat 2x dn110 und 1x 2" Abgänge, d.h. Platz für 2 Pumpen inkl. dazugehöriger UVC. Ich brauche einen Rücklauf in den Teich wg. der Stömung und einen um den Bachlauf zu speisen. Ist es möglich das ganze mit einer größeren Pumpe statt zwei kleineren zu betreiben? z.B. mit dn110 Rohr von der Pumpe kommend und dann aufzuteilen in zwei kleinere Rohre?


----------



## troll20 (21. Mai 2018)

Und warum willst du partu keine 2 Pumpen?


----------



## TollWuT (21. Mai 2018)

Ich dachte an Geld sparen. Brauche denn ja auch 2 UVC. Die kleinsten Pumpen aus der Serie sind 10000l/h. Und Rücklauf in den Teich und Bachlauf alles in DN110?


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Mai 2018)

Wenn Du Geld sparen willst.....
- dann kaufe keinen Oase TF....und Technik
alleine schon  die 2" Pumpenanschlüsse wären für mich ein Ausschlusskriterium....auch die Durchflussangaben schwanken zu diesem Gerät....wenn ich den passenden TF mit der sehr schmalen Trommel rausgegoogelt habe....12,5m3.
Die Biofüllung mit dem bissel Helix ist ein Witz....und später sicher zu klein.

Wenn es günstig in Anschaffung und Unterhalt sein soll....
-1 BA  und 1 Rohrskimmer in KG 125   verrohrt
-Aquaforte TF gibt es für 1000
Oder PP35
-als Pumpe ein kleiner Luftheber
- Biokammer irgendeine Kiste....je nach Platzbedarf
- 2 Rückläufe in KG 125

Als Antrieb am LH für 2 Saugstellen an dem kleinen Teich reicht ggf. eine Thomas AP 60N...keine Pumpenverschleissteile im Wasser....und wenig elektr. Energiebedarf
Läuft mit ca. 40..50W

Den   Bachlauf  betreibt man  besser mit einer abschaltbaren kleine Motorpumpe.
Diese trocken aufgestellt.

Teichgrösse...falls Mann oder Frau später dem Koiwahn verfallen....wäre etwas mehr Volumen im Teich sinnvoll..
So ca. 20m3.
Bei 30m3 einen 2.  BA ..TF PP35 ...


----------



## troll20 (21. Mai 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> -1 BA und 1 Rohrskimmer in KG 125 verrohrt
> -Aquaforte TF gibt es für 1000
> Oder PP35


Für einen 4000 Liter Teich?????


----------



## TollWuT (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo Thorsten
Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. 
Sicher hast du recht. Ich stehe aber Filtertechnisch voll auf'm Schlauch daher die Fertiglösung. 1 BA und 1 Rohrskimmer waren eh geplant in KG110. Der LH wird am Ende der Filterkette installiert?
Zur Teichgrösse...ich wohne hier am Hang in der Röhn und viel Platz habe ich nicht. Den Teich grabe ich von Hand und wir haben Tonboden mit vielen Kalksteinen. 1,5 m tiefe sind angepeilt.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Mai 2018)

Die Fertiglösung musst Du genauso installieren wie einen anderen fertigen TF einer anderen Firma.

Filtertechnik ist doch nicht so schwer, TF kaufen und den Rest selber.

LH ist auch simpel...und kommt nach dem TF und vor die Biokammer.

Vielleicht kannst Du hier die links reinsetzen zu den Filterkomponenten von Oase.
Vielleicht denke ich auch an das falsche Modell.

Wie sind die Winter bei Euch?
Vielleicht wäre 2m Tiefe besser.
Mehr Volumen und stabilere Temperaturen.
Den halben Meter schaffst Du auch noch...
Und dann bist Du statt 10...11 vielleicht doch bei 15..20m3.

Machst Du selber den GFK?
Dann kannst Du auch eine Biokammer z.B. selber auskleben....

Teichform....
Ideal für z.B. eine Kreisströmung wäre rund..oval...
Bei der Banane ist es sicher etwas schwerer die Strömung mit z.B. 2 Rückläufen rum zu bekommen..

Die Saugleitungen kannst Du auch in KG 125 bauen. Kostet kaum mehr...hat hydraulisch einen kleinen Vorteil, falls der Teich doch etwas mehr Volumen bekommt.


----------



## TollWuT (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Du hast mich überzeugt, favorisiere nun doch 'nen Trommler von Aqua forte und ein Regenfass für Bio. Mit dem LH lese ich mich erstmal ein. 
Hier der Link: https://www.oase-livingwater.com/de...-premium-compact-m-gravit-egc.1000217698.html 
               und https://www.oase-livingwater.com/de...r-pumpenkammer-compactclassic.1000078423.html 
Ich wohne zwar in der Nähe von einem Weinanbaugebiet aber wir hatten auch schon -15°C. 
Die Teichform schreibt das Gelände vor und ja GFK will ich selber machen.


----------



## TollWuT (23. Sep. 2018)

Guten  Morgen 
Es ist vollbracht. Seit einer Woche schwimmen die Fische in ihrem neuen Zuhause. Wegen der fortgeschrittenen Jahreszeit gab es kaum eine Einlaufzeit aber mit Wasseraufbereiter und meinem alten eingefahrenen Druckfilter gibt es bis jetzt keine Probleme und natürlich die ca. 2000l Teichwasser aus'm Planschbecken. 
Hier ein paar Bilder von der Bauphase:

  nach einem Gewitter
      fertig ausgekleidet mit Zementputz. Sind nur 110cm Tiefe geworden, weil wir auf Fels gestoßen sind.
 Danach wurde alles 3-lagig laminiert mit Polyesterharz und 300gr Glasfasermatte
 
Und dann kam das finale Topcoat 2x gestrichen 
    
Nach dem Befüllen
     
Die neue Technik (Trommelfilter, LH und IBC mit Helix) kommt erst nächstes Frühjahr


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Sep. 2018)

TollWuT schrieb:


> Danach wurde alles 3-lagig laminiert mit Polyesterharz und 300gr Glasfasermatte


Was hat der spass gekostet? Pro m² währe nett.   .....  Wenn geht  
Und was ist das für eine Farbe ?


----------



## TollWuT (23. Sep. 2018)

Hallo
Ich habe das hier bestellt https://www.harzspezi.de/GFK-Komplettset-Teich-bis-35-m-inkl-Deckschichtharz , musste aber nachbestellen weil die Fläche doch größer ist.  Ich bin so ca. auf 1200€ gekommen also ungefähr 30€/m²
Das Topcoat ist sandgelb.


----------



## TollWuT (22. Okt. 2018)

Hallo 
Kurzes Zwischenfazit nach einem Monat. Die Fische haben das neue Zuhause gut angenommen und fühlen sich sichtlich wohl.
   

Trotz Einlaufzeit von nur eine Woche hatte ich keine Ausfälle. Den ganzen Mulm den man sieht habe ich aus der Zwischenunterkunft mit rüber gepumpt. Nächstes Frühjahr ist dann der Schwerkraftfilter dran.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## jolantha (27. Okt. 2018)

Thorsten, Respekt, schön geworden .


----------



## DbSam (27. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,

sieht gut aus, gefällt mir.  


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Ein paar winterliche Feuchtigkeitsbedenken hätte ich bezüglich der verwendeten Ziegel, welche augenscheinlich vermutlich aus Porenbeton bestehen.
Hoffentlich sprengt Dir der Frost die Ziegel nicht kaputt ...


----------



## TollWuT (27. Okt. 2018)

Guten Morgen  ( hatte Nachtschicht) und Danke. Nein die Steine sind Kalksandstein und bekommen von außen noch einen Anstrich.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## DbSam (27. Okt. 2018)

Mahlzeit return,

dann drücke ich Dir alle zehn Daumen, damit Du von so etwas verschont bleibst.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## TollWuT (27. Okt. 2018)

Sowas passiert nur, wenn die Steine offen der Witterung ausgesetzt sind. Bei mir sind die Steine erdseitig mit schwarzer Folie geschützt und die sichtbaren Steine bekommen später noch einen Anstrich der vor Feuchtigkeit schützt.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## DbSam (27. Okt. 2018)

Hhhmmm,  ...
... und wo ist die waagerechte Sperrschicht? ... zur Erdseite nur Folie? Da wäre ich insgesamt nicht so richtig überzeugt ...

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Deine Maßnahmen und mein Daumendrücken helfen.  


Gruß Carsten


----------

